

ADC presents Flash Molehill 3D API (GPU) - ryoshu
http://tv.adobe.com/watch/adc-presents/molehill-3d-apis/

======
chipsy
The main problem with 3D in Flash, now that we finally have it, is that at
launch it's going to be too expensive for most Flash applications(namely
games) to use as depicted. That kind of content is expensive to make, and the
texture data has to be procedural to fit into a modest download size.

It will get everyone away from the hellish overhead of Flash's software 2D,
though, which is great!

